# 755 whp turbo BMW E46 M3 gets Hybrid Audio Makeover



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The car is a 2004 BMW M3 that has had a HPF Stage 3 kit installed in it. The car currently makes 755 whp on the dyno. Should be enough to push around a bit of extra weight from the audio gear. Here is a video of the car on the dyno. 

YouTube - Rich's HPF Stage 3 M3 Turbo w/755rwhp by HorsepowerFreaks

The car will be getting a Hybrid Audio Technologies L841-3 Pro set LEGATIA L841-3 PRO COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET . It consistst of a 8.5" midbass driver, a 4.65" midrange and the L1 Pro tweeter. There will be an Image Dynamics IDMAX12 for sub duty and all drivers will be powered by Zapco DC Reference amps. Head unit is a color and texture matched Denon 8250ti. 

The L841-3 Pro set will be going in the front doors with the L4 in the furthest forward part of the door. Tweeter placement is undecided at this point. 

The work on the doors has begun:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

..


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Kick ass! I can't wait for round 2.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

oh, you KNOW I have to subscribe to this one!!!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

oh you TEASE! I want more pics


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't say I approve of the speaker placement, I was looking forward to some more work on the kicks 

Did the owner say no cutting of sheet metal in this car?


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

NICEE 755hp so much violenceeee jeje


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

i've got beemer lust


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

guess HAT is the new thing for BMW's


should be another sick and inspiring build


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Subscribed! 

This is going to be good!~


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks all!

Going to stay away from any structural modifications (unless they are improvements) in this car due to the CRAZY horsepower this car puts out. This car really needs a full cage if you ask me. The speaker locations may not be ideal, but we have a ton of processing available and we should be able to work some magic there. This car will be more of a show car than a daily driver, so there will be a bit more "flash" in this install.

I love the smell of race fuel in the morning.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

sub'd


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> sub'd


You won't be sorry. This build will be unique.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing, reading more about it.

But with only a month get in there and get er dun!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!! 



this is impatience at its finest


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Going to stay away from any structural modifications (unless they are improvements) in this car due to the CRAZY horsepower this car puts out. This car really needs a full cage if you ask me. The speaker locations may not be ideal, but we have a ton of processing available and we should be able to work some magic there. This car will be more of a show car than a daily driver, so there will be a bit more "flash" in this install.
> 
> I love the smell of race fuel in the morning.


what does the owner think about putting a cage?


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

After the E36 being the "budget" install, I can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Subscribed! I can't wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

this is gonna be pure diyma porn........suscribed


----------



## djr (Mar 10, 2009)

Apex Rex said:


> After the E36 being the "budget" install, I can't wait to see how this one turns out!


oh my god that was a budget install.. it was savage i cant wait to see this one


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Subscribed...


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't mind me, just jumping on the subscription band wagon...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> what does the owner think about putting a cage?


I haven't asked about a cage, but this E46 is built well and will hold most of the frame tweaking to a minumum (I hope). We are going to try to reinforce the structure during the audio install as much as possible.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my, that is hottness.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> oh my, that is hottness.



lol...the hottness...was...obviously too much for the passenger...someone...left some stains on the seat ...lookn forward to this build


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Being an E36 fanatic and someone who lusts after the E46 and the new E90 M3s plus being an audio nut this is like a dream come true. Keep em coming!


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! look forward to installation progess. Sure it will be a winner, due to your last BMW build.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cant wait for some updates on this. The last build was awesome to go through, it gave me alot of ideas on what I want to do with my own car!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the interest. This car has a very close deadline and there is lots of work to be done. I'm sorry if I am slow on the updates. I have taken a bunch of pics and will post them when I get a break. There is some cool stuff going on and I don't want to blow the surprise


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

DAMN! i need updates


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought I would share the equipment list with you. Head unit will be a Denon 8250 color and texture matched to the car. (these pics may not be the exact equipment installed in this car and may be stock photos)










Front speakers will be via the Hybrid Audio Technologies L841-3 Pro set










Amplification will be handled by 4 Zapco DC reference amplifiers. 

The Hybrid Audio Legatia L1 Pro tweeters will be powered by a DC350.2










Another DC 350.2 will be powering the L4's










A DC 750.2 will be powering the L8's 










A DC1100.1 will be powering the sub.










Up front will be a Zapco DRC-SL controller for the processing controls.










The sub is an Image Dynamics IDMAX 12 that will be mounted infinite baffle in the rear deck.

Also going in is a Valentine V1 radar detector











and a Laser Interceptor laser jammer among other things. 


Should be fun.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

so....
ist an average day at 12volt, yes? tom?
Just another 500+hp bm with some audio bits thrown in!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> so....
> ist an average day at 12volt, yes? tom?
> Just another 500+hp bm with some audio bits thrown in!


Seems that way lately 

Need some regular powered cars to diversify my reputation


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

You werent kidding about this not being a budget install. DAM! Thats some serious amplifier power!! I cant wait to see the mounting of the speakers in the doors. I am planning on getting the same set of speakers for my car. I was planning on using a DC Ref 650.6 powering them all, but I had no idea they could take that kind of power. Also I understand the quality of that deck, but if you were to use a normal RCA output deck and convert it to the symbilink system with the DRC-SL up front what would you loose? I just cant see myself without my ipod connectivity, but thats just me.. haha.

I cant wait to see some install pics. I really want to see this rear deck mounted sub, I think iv only seen in on one or two other installs and it was just horrible. But from you I am waiting to be amazed.


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

So now you are putting in nearly the exact system I've been day dreaming about! The only differences in my head are my head unit and the sub! Now I really need to plan a trip to visit you.

P


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

ive started a savings account just to give to you someday for a sick install


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

ive started a savings account just to give to you someday for a sick install


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Laser Interceptor looks like a nice piece of kit. Here I was thinking the Blinder was the best, until I read guysoflidar's review... interesting...

Edit: BAHAHAHA... love this on LI's site...



> The Laser Interceptor's main feature being a parking sensor designed to assist the driver when parking a vehicle and help him avoid unpleasant and costly close contacts. If not shut down during driving the Laser Interceptor may cause interference to law enforcement laser speed detecting devices.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

That reminds me. I have a Blinder M45 just sitting in my closet, I still havent figured out how Im going to mount it so it looks like there is nothing there... Hmm..

HAHA that quote is priceless.. officer, im sorry, I forgot to turn my parking assist system off..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> guess HAT is the new thing for BMW's


you betcha!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Hmmmm.... I wonder what it would cost to ship my car to Chicago....


----------



## pastE36prsntE46 (Jan 14, 2009)

bigabe said:


> Hmmmm.... I wonder what it would cost to ship my car to Chicago....


Portland Oregon to Chicago at about 875..........


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

So... you shipped it from HPF to 12v???

Nice.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

So... autodupe again??

Nice.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

I really cant wait for this thread to start looking more like an install walkthrough. I had a question possibly for anyone that knows. But I was wondering how much of the Spectrum and other sound dampener was used on the E36. I have roughly the same sized trunk and deffinatly am planning everything out..


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are the bith sheets from 3 of the 4 amps. There are 2 350.2's so the output should be similar. One did not come with a sheet.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

markland556 said:


> I really cant wait for this thread to start looking more like an install walkthrough. I had a question possibly for anyone that knows. But I was wondering how much of the Spectrum and other sound dampener was used on the E36. I have roughly the same sized trunk and deffinatly am planning everything out..


It was almost 5 gallons of Spectrum in the trunk, one shop pack of DP Pro and a few sheets of Overkill, Overkill Pro and Luxury Liner Pro. The exhaust on that car is quite loud, but with all of the deadening it is quite good.


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

I cant wait to see it!


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> It was almost 5 gallons of Spectrum in the trunk, one shop pack of DP Pro and a few sheets of Overkill, Overkill Pro and Luxury Liner Pro. The exhaust on that car is quite loud, but with all of the deadening it is quite good.


 Wow! I was expecting maby a gallon at the most... Thats alot of money in deadener.. Crazy!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

markland556 said:


> Wow! I was expecting maby a gallon at the most... Thats alot of money in deadener.. Crazy!


There were up to 12 coats put on the cricial areas of the trunk. The thing I like about it is that it stiffens the panels once it is cured. They are rock solid. You do not need this much to be effective, but the extra did help.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Amp rack teaser pic: 










It is all made out of TIG welded aluminum tube. It will be strong and save some weight.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I will be ordering a little more than I was thinking.. haha

That pic is just mean, I can barley see what I think is an amp mounted to an aluminum plate?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

nice aluminum weld! I know that is NOT an easy weld.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

gona be a heck of a build.


----------



## krazyl3gz (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks good, I wonder how this will do with all the noise from the engine mods.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

krazyl3gz said:


> Looks good, I wonder how this will do with all the noise from the engine mods.


Typically HPF's ubercars are catastrophically loud... I don't think there's much even some smartly placed Second Skin will do


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> guess HAT is the new thing for BMW's
> 
> 
> should be another sick and inspiring build





syd-monster said:


> so....
> ist an average day at 12volt, yes? tom?
> Just another 500+hp bm with some audio bits thrown in!


I found these cars while cleaning the shop today.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

I love how the cars look nearly stock on the outside.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

tag'd


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Tom,
That was not fair! Beautiful picture though, 3 shiny Bimmers!


P


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

5 days with no update, now that just ain't right!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

THis car is gorgeous great job so far!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> 5 days with no update, now that just ain't right!


Hopefully this pic will tie you over for a short while:










More to come soon.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

interesting very interesting


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Are they at least in separate air-spaces?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Does everyone in Illinois own a 500+ hp BMW...if so, I'm moving right now 
MORE PICS!!!! MORE PICS!!! MORE PICS!!! Come on, everyone!


----------



## ZbornacSVT (Dec 14, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> nice aluminum weld! I know that is NOT an easy weld.


Why does everyone think that TIG welding (especially aluminum) is hard? The thick stuff is easy. Now show me a can of soda that has been cut in half and rewelded and I will be impressed.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

ZbornacSVT said:


> Why does everyone think that TIG welding (especially aluminum) is hard? The thick stuff is easy. Now show me a can of soda that has been cut in half and rewelded and I will be impressed.


I would love to see the soda cans that you welded. Post up the pics.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've actually heard of this as being a common way to demo TIG skills. 
I believe Troy Trepanier (Rad Rides by Troy) did this when he was learning to TIG. He made reference to it on an episode of Rides, once.

Jay


----------



## ZbornacSVT (Dec 14, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I would love to see the soda cans that you welded. Post up the pics.


I wish I could show you pics of that, lol. Never said I have done it. I wasn't saying those are sub par welds, either. It just surprises me how everyone thinks it is so difficult. 

Sorry for derailing the post.


----------



## pastE36prsntE46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Does everyone in Illinois own a 500+ hp BMW...if so, I'm moving right now
> MORE PICS!!!! MORE PICS!!! MORE PICS!!! Come on, everyone!



No everyone doesnt, both vehicles are mine and will be going to FL......


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

pastE36prsntE46 said:


> No everyone doesnt, both vehicles are mine and will be going to FL......


you lucky ass.... drive up to Panama City FL... i need to hear these cars (when they are done)


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Liking this progress Tom! 


O/T**just a 2c opinion in regards to Tig on thin aluminium (look up its proper english spelling on the table, not that pointing that out makes me any betah)
My father is a fabricator, specialising in aluminium and we spoke about this in more detail than I could ever hope to know, but did pick something significant up.
Al is not any harder than any other metal to TIG, the process is similar, if anything its a little faster, you just need to be set-up a little different (tips, gas & mask). The main problem is the metaloid itself. Aluminium has a low density and thus the heat cycling of welding can have an amatuer warp it very easily. You may be able to get the first clean weld, nice beeding, no holes, closure & the right penetration probs, but repeating it and doing it quickly (or slowly pending on job at hand) without warping the rest of the piece is another matter. Thus something like an amp rack you may end up with croocked mounted amps by a few mills. Other projects thats more critical.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Liking this progress Tom!
> 
> 
> O/T**just a 2c opinion in regards to Tig on thin aluminium (look up its proper english spelling on the table, not that pointing that out makes me any betah)
> ...


Thanks Syd. I think you hit the nail on the head. The process for thin aluminum definitely takes a bit more care to get all of the above done right. The process for A/C tig is really no different than steel D/C, but as you said the metal reacts much differently to heat. Burning through on materials less than 1/8" is very easy if you are not careful. 

Most of the material used in this build is 1/8" thin wall tubing with some 1/16" mixed in on parts. It does take some patience to get it right. I can weld aluminum thicker than 1/8" all day with no problem, but I will admit that there were a few parts scrapped on the thin stuff.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Since you have all been so patient, I will share a couple of early mock-up pics with you.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok... im sounding like a groupie now. But that looks industrial tuff! Lorv it Tom.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't like it  yet...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I don't like it  yet...


Same feeling here, Id like to see how it will it looked when its cabled and covered.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

All that sound deadening should go a long way to help with the interior resonance levels. 

I have a Mustang GT I'm doing an SQ build in. Longtube headers, off road x pipe and two chambered mufflers can create quite a racket. My exhaust sounds like an adult male loin that just got his balls tazered....LOL If after some dead work and it's still too loud, I may go for some three chambered mufflers. May loose a few hp, but for SQ, it's a price worth paying. Besides my two subs weigh 100lbs alone, extra baterry 60lbs, amps, enclosure, even about 20lbs of wire. I'm going to need a supercharger to make up the performance hit my stereo is causing 

Great build, you have a salivating observer


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

holy **** those ampracks look great.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

pwnt by pat said:


> Are they at least in separate air-spaces?


4chars


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

^ They use the same airspace.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

That's... upsetting.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

are they at least mounted to something besides the door card?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

pwnt by pat said:


> That's... upsetting.


If you like I will send you a tissue 



pwnt by pat said:


> are they at least mounted to something besides the door card?


Yes.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

No thanks, don't want any spoiled tissues. 

At least you're not touting SQ as a feature of the install 

Hope it looks pretty though


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

:lurk:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

It looks like your trying to keep even weight distribution from side to side!!
keep 'em coming!!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

pwnt by pat said:


> No thanks, don't want any spoiled tissues.
> 
> At least you're not touting SQ as a feature of the install
> 
> Hope it looks pretty though


your just full of positive stuff to say... dick

your judging the install based off of 2 pictures


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

get the popcorn out! :smug: don't know if I want butter or not? :shocked2:


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

AdamTaylor said:


> your just full of positive stuff to say... dick
> 
> your judging the install based off of 2 pictures


How does having both a mid-bass and mid-range in the same enclosure (shared airspace) affect what you hear?

How does having mid-range low and cross firing like that affect what you hear?

I saw a picture and asked a question, got a response and asked another question. Both needed asking (and clarification), as opposed to standing here cheerleader, encouraging installation practices that are fundamentally flawed if you're trying to achieve good sound.

Think before you type.

You're judging my personality off of two pictures.... dick 

And actually, it was one picture. Nothing else really applies to what it might sound like besides the door shots.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Let's end this please. Although I disagree with you, we will have to see once the car is done. 

This is a build thread and your opinion is welcome, but I do not want this thread turning into a bickering match. Please start another thread if you want to continue this topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

AMEN

MOD CLEANUP, page 4

MOD CLEANUP, page 4


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a picture of the upholstered door panel:










And here is the door partially deadened with the L8 mounting frame attached. It is the steel ring you see in the pic. It will help mount the L8 solidly and take the stress off of the factory door clips and fasteners:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Is that silvery carbon fiber look on the arm rest factory? 

The vinyl looks GOOD. Looking forward to more updates. I always like to see steel in an install


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks great subscribing can't wait to see some more pics


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Is that silvery carbon fiber look on the arm rest factory?


The car's trim had been previously damaged. I installed these armrests for the owner while reassembling the door panel.


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

Ohhhh my......my head is about to explode....I love seeing this stuff.....Like Kenny_Cox said....pure hottness


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

this is going slower than old people F%ck


but i like what i see so far


----------



## radioflyer97 (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread contains mad Skillz.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

After some testing I decided that the L1 Pro tweeters needed to be in the kick panels. So back to glassing I go...

They are mounted with chopped strand FG (not shown) and topped w/ long strand FG, and body filler.























































Now nobody can accuse me of using Q-forms


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry for the backwards pics, but here is some of the construction of the door parts:

Here is construction of the L8 mounting bracket. This is the base of the mount which strenghtens the door and gives the top ring a solid base:










Here is the ring mounted, rust proofed and a layer of Second Skin sludge applied:










The door pocket was removed an a 1' birch plywood was cut to shape. 










The edge that meets the door panel was planed down 1/16" and chopped strand fiberglass was laid to mount it to the door panel. Same was repeated on the back side.










The chopped strand mat was topped with a layer of long strand fiberglass filler and a top coat of body filler. A piece of birch was cut (not shown) to seal the gap between the speaker panel and the door panel. It was topped with a layer of FG and body filler.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

keep em coming


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Car is now gone. Here are some more pics:



Amp rack:




































Here is the head unit. It is a color and texture matched Denon 8250:














Door panels and billet grilles:














Trunk sound deadening:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice, clean and to the point. Yet there are a lot of 'little' touches and attention to detail that really set it apart. I am sure the owner is very happy. How did it end up sounding with the door configuration?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes. The million dollar question "How does it sound?"


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Nice, clean and to the point. Yet there are a lot of 'little' touches and attention to detail that really set it apart. I am sure the owner is very happy. How did it end up sounding with the door configuration?


I loved it. The L8's in the doors sound incredible. 

The car had to leave by this afternoon and we had a few unexpected setbacks that made us run late. There was no real tuning done, just basic crossover settings and I thought it sounded great right out of the chute. I'm sure it can be made even better and that is in the plans soon.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> I'm sure it can be made even better and that *is in the plans soon.*


So its not done yet?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> So its not done yet?


Is a car audio system really ever done?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Is a car audio system really ever done?


Damn you really gotta let me know when it comes back. I will definitely come up to hear this car.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW. I cannot say more!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Damn you really gotta let me know when it comes back. I will definitely come up to hear this car.





bballer123 said:


> WOW. I cannot say more!


Since you both are in Chi-town, you guys should take a listen to the E36 BMW that is still in our shop. (not for long though). 

Let me know if you are interested and we can set up a time. You wil not be disappointed.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

you available friday? and what is your exact address?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame time wasn't on your side on this one Tom. Still a big fan of that amp rack! And those kicks look OEM!


----------



## GEE (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you have pics of the deadening of the doors ?


----------



## GEE (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry i saw it page 4. What do you use for ? Alubutyl ?


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

GEE said:


> Do you have pics of the deadening of the doors ?





GEE said:


> Sorry i saw it page 4. What do you use for ? Alubutyl ?


It is Second Skin Damplifier Pro.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish this car was in the shop today. Too bad. i really wanted to hear that idMax in iB and hear that Hat midrange.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

This car is now rocking the new Hybrid Audio L1 Pro SE ring radiator tweeters. The owner drove it up here today to get them installed and the car tuned. It is staying overnight and will do more tuning tomorrow. The new tweeters are AWESOME!

I will post more details and reviews tomorrow. 

Here is a link to the new tweeters: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eleasing-l1-pro-se-ring-radiator-tweeter.html


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

UPDATE MEOW!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The car sounds great. I spent the day listening to them and re-tuning the system. I am very impressed with the new tweeters. The difference is subtle, but definitely noticeable compared to the L1 Pro tweeters. The first thing I noticed was the stage immediately got wider and the image seemed to be cleaned up a bit especially with male vocalists. 

The owner was thrilled and will be buying a set for his other car.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Steller, once again!


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

That is amazing. Incredible work done to an incredible car.

Nicely done!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

so, what did you do with the rear tray?
did you cut out a vent for the sub ?
nice install btw.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

B_Rich said:


> That is amazing. Incredible work done to an incredible car.
> 
> Nicely done!


Thank you!

As far as the car goes, since the original build it has gotten a Stage 4 turbo upgrade the puts it just under 1000 rear wheel horsepower. It is now headed up to HPF in Portland Oregon to put a custom tune on the engine controller. That is a serious road trip and pretty unbelievable for a "streetable" 1000 whp car.

All I will say is that I needed a change of pants when I got a ride in it at 755 whp. Now the power this car makes is purely LUDICROUS.



glidn said:


> so, what did you do with the rear tray?
> did you cut out a vent for the sub ?
> nice install btw.


Ahh. Shoot! I meant to take more pics if the rear sub grille, but ran short on time and forgot. There is a cutout in the rear panel and a custom grille covered in grillecloth was made. 

He drove 30 hours to get here from Florida to Chicago and he was trying to get out of here before the snow we are expecting to get late tonight. Right now the car has street tires on it, but would be deadly in the snow. I got him back on the road late last night.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

1000rwhp + snow

I can't even imagine.... even rain would be horrible lol


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

12v Electronics said:


> He drove 30 hours to get here from Florida to Chicago


I can't believe he drove to your shop

I live in Boston Ma, and own a 95 M3, would love to get some work done, I wonder how long it would take?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

///Mpower said:


> I can't believe he drove to your shop
> 
> I live in Boston Ma, and own a 95 M3, would love to get some work done, I wonder how long it would take?


How long it would take to drive here or get the work done?

Here is a 95 M3 I did a little bit of work on. It also happens to be this guy's other car.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51708-500-hp-bmw-m3-goes-hybrid-audio.html


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

both cars are awesome. love them. nice work.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

show off


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

SICK!!


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As far as the car goes, since the original build it has gotten a Stage 4 turbo upgrade the puts it just under 1000 rear wheel horsepower. It is now headed up to HPF in Portland Oregon to put a custom tune on the engine controller. That is a serious road trip and pretty unbelievable for a "streetable" 1000 whp car.
> 
> ...


Not to step on any toes but if you still need it tuned, see if you can get Job Spetter from Turbo People on board, one of the best tuners on the planet, bar none!! 

Fastest 10" tire street car on the planet (street legal Mustang, stock chassis with little more than a full cage and tubular front end and I think it was a DOT drag radial that he was running mid 8s on) It ran consistent 8s on the DOT slick, ran 7s on a full blown 10" race slick.. I am going from memory, but that is pretty much ballpark fact, again, that was in a car that was basically a street car, not a full tube chassis race car.. I think it had a mini tubbed rear and a tubular front end and rollcage, the rest was factory, all steel body. 

The point is, the guy is the end all for tuning turbo cars.. He's always on the cover of some magazine and his tunes consistently push the envelope for pump gas reliability on ludicrous HP street cars such as this beauty. His prices are also reasonable, he is also willing to travel state to state with his laptop and big brain.... 

Job Spetter from Turbo People, his resume is endless, a must for anyone this serious about this serious a build.. With his tuning, the engine puts out max potential and stays together. Everyday pump gas drivers are his specialty. I think he does the Hennessy Vipers, (if that's the Viper shop up in Northwestern Fla) The Vipers, routinely put out 1000 RWHP.. RELIABLE pump gas, daily drivers.. Fire breathing beasts with a Viper badge on them, yet they are pretty tame considering.. If she can drive a stick you can hand the keys to Gramma for grocery shopping..


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I would love to see the soda cans that you welded. Post up the pics.


LOL!!


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

pastE36prsntE46 said:


> No everyone doesnt, both vehicles are mine and will be going to FL......


So you're the lucky Mofo!! 

See Tom? A Floridian that has sent his car way up there for the install, this illustrates the need to branch out, hence my proposal.

There is big money down here with very little in the way of quality installers..

Par for the course are the West Coasts customs style crap installs that sound as gaudy as they look.. Wacky proposal starting to make sense?

I plan on selling one or both of my townhouses, purchasing a commercial spot and building a loft style residential dwelling inside.. Roll out of bed, walk downstairs and start work. The shortest commute ever.. I have nothing but time, but need skills (as is evidenced here) if it takes a year to get setup, I'm game..


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought I would post up the latest dyno run from this car:

Richard's HPF Stage 4 M3 Lays Down 935rwhp Uncorrected! on Vimeo


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

ZbornacSVT said:


> Why does everyone think that TIG welding (especially aluminum) is hard? The thick stuff is easy. Now show me a can of soda that has been cut in half and rewelded and I will be impressed.


ha my welding teacher said that welding a can was a requirement in his colledge class he said he would never wish to inflict that on anyone...even the think stuff will fall out from under you if your not carefull... im not a real good welder though...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

damn.....


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

thats a nice install
nice work

how does that single IDMax keep up with the front stage, and how much power is the IDMax getting ?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

It is run off of this amp at a 2 ohm load:










No problem blending.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

12v Electronics said:


> I thought I would post up the latest dyno run from this car:
> 
> Richard's HPF Stage 4 M3 Lays Down 935rwhp Uncorrected! on Vimeo


"daily driver" 

thats fantastical


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow. VERY nice work! The doors and the tweeter pods are just incredible.


----------



## suka4thong (May 14, 2008)

sick setup and sick ride!!!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

*Terrible news!!*

I just received some terrible news that this car has been totalled by the transport company. There have been few details released, but it looks like the car carrier hit some black ice. The transport truck came around a turn and piled right into the other cars and trucks almost wiping out all 3 police cars on the scene. From what I was told it is a total loss.

I will put up some more details when I get them.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG!!! NOO!!!!
That is devastating news. I hope there is sufficient insurance to cover all the work that went into the car. I am sorry that all your hard work pretty much went bye bye. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Please say it ain't so!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes unfortuantely it is true. The owner is pretty upset, but already has plans to build another one. Hopefully the insurance claim will be quick and painless.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn....


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Yes unfortuantely it is true. The owner is pretty upset, but already has plans to build another one. Hopefully the insurance claim will be quick and painless.


 
Seldom that is the case..Truly hurt and sad, just hate to see things like this happen...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

not good news, there was ALOT of work in that car, hope no one is hurt either.


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

no way!! its going to be so hard to find another technoviolet E46M


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooooh No!!! There's only a few M3's that have that amount of power. I hope he builds another 1. He had some serious amount of $ wrapped up in that car, well over $20k just in the turbo system alone, not to mention the amount of time and money you spent in the car. I hope the insurance company dont screw him over. Wish him good luck for me!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Sad day... :mean:


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

wow that news sucks.

I hope he gets a fair settlement.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> not good news, there was ALOT of work in that car, hope no one is hurt either.


Unfortunately, I am pretty sure that there were injuries (or worse). They will not even release the police reports until their investigation is complete. That usually means bad news. 


ianbiz said:


> no way!! its going to be so hard to find another technoviolet E46M


For the record, this car is/was black.



smithee419 said:


> Oooooh No!!! There's only a few M3's that have that amount of power. I hope he builds another 1. He had some serious amount of $ wrapped up in that car, well over $20k just in the turbo system alone, not to mention the amount of time and money you spent in the car. I hope the insurance company dont screw him over. Wish him good luck for me!


Unfortunately $20k doesn't even touch the amount of engine/performance mods on this car. Triple that and you will be closer. 

I just built the audio system. This car is all over the internet with the engine mods. It was truly amazing. The test ride I got was something I will never forget. I told people that I wished I brought a change of underwear along, and I wasn't really kidding. He even drove it across the country and got decent fuel mileage. Pretty amazing for a car with that much horsepower. 

All I know is that the next car I build for him will be even better. I know he will miss that car, but that build was so "one year ago"


----------



## suka4thong (May 14, 2008)

wow 935 crazy
hope insurance pays him out good amout
he will be back with better and stronger


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I just read what happened. Holy ****. What a shame for all that hard work to go to waste. But I definitely will make it up there to witness what you do to the next version of it! And his insurance is gonna hate him for all that money they gotta reimburse. This just sucks......


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

unless you are talking about a run of the mill, stock vehicle, there is no such thing as a ''fair'' settlement, from the insurance company.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Luckily he has all of his receipts and the work was just completed, so there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

what a flippin' shame. such nice work and such a badass car. Hopefully he gets everything worked out


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, any news on this 12V? I just remember your install on the "wrecked" M3 and plans on doing it again, and was looking for an update. Loved your work.


----------

